# Is this club still active?



## Trstange (Feb 6, 2017)

Does it have a website?


----------



## AKD200 (Feb 12, 2017)

Trstange said:


> Does it have a website?


This is a forum! A forum is where people talk to each other about a subject, in this case planted tanks.
You posted your comment on the webpage...


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

AKD200 said:


> This is a forum! A forum is where people talk to each other about a subject, in this case planted tanks.
> You posted your comment on the webpage...


His question is valid. It's posted in a specific club section.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi, the club is DEAD.
Sorry it took so long to answer...I had to do the old 'forgot password' run-around.
I asked to have this section removed since our club is defunct, but for some reason they wouldn't do it.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

MODERATOR: Can't we remove this? There is no more CAPE and people keep asking.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I have to apologize, dopey me, I was confusing this club with NEAPS, which IS defunct. I have no idea if CAPE is defunct. But I suspect it is.


----------



## T.C. (Apr 1, 2017)

Typically forum admins, won't take things like that down because it would take the post numbers down. Also, the info posted within it may be helpful to others in the future. Although they should put something like "inactive" next to it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The club is active, but less active than it was in its heyday. We do 2-3 meetings a year, usually during the summer when we can go out on local collecting trips and trade plants.


----------



## Selene Vomer (Nov 8, 2016)

I’m in CT and have tried to find something like this even checked RI. Can someone post any information on this? Thanks to the original poster for putting this up.


----------

